# Sun Sun Canister Filters



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi I’ve been running a cobalt canister filter for my 45 gallon and it’s seems to be working well in terms of the nitrogen cycle, very very little nitrites when I test, but it doesn’t seem to have as much flow as it once had. Anyway....I want a new filter, and I want to get a Sun Sun. My question is, can they only be ordered from China on Amazon? I want to avoid eBay or Kijiji if possible. Are they sold at the retail level in the GTA? There’s no way I’ll order anything from China right now, considering the disruption in supply chain from there. Amazon says order it now, you will have it by April 6th, but I have been burned along those lines before. I know the Chinese retailers and restaurateurs in the GTA just love cash dealings, so I wouldn’t dismiss that in the least. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I ordered mine from amazon and had it next day. Amazon stocks them in their meadowvale warehouse so you will have no problem with ordering it from them. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------

